# Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?



## Kurzer (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo Boardis,#h 

nachdem sich die "Norgefreaks" hier im Board schon kräftig austauschen wer wann wohin fährt, würde mich das gleich auch von den "Dänemarkliebhabern" interessieren.

Ich mache auch gleich mal den Anfang. Also vom 03.06. bis zum 10.06.2006 starten wir "Leipziger" in Richtung Langeland um uns vom Stefan "verwöhnen" zu lassen:m ! Würde Euch auch gerne den Link hier hinterlassen, weiß jedoch nicht ob dies als "Schleichwerbung" geahndet wird.

In diesen Thread könnt Ihr nicht nur Termine eintragen und austauschen, sondern auch so manchen Tip hinterlassen:m ! 

Noch eine kleine Bitte. In vielen Threads gehen manche Postings leider voll am Thema vorbei und daher kommt es gelegentlich auch zu Streitigkeiten, bitte vermeidet dieses hier !

Als, haut in die Tasten, vielleicht kommt es somit zu so manchem Treffen von Boardis!#6


----------



## Wahoo (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Wir sind mit 8 Mann vom 6 bis zum 13 Mai in Spodsbjerg


----------



## Kurzer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Mit 8 Mann? Na das klingt nach ner Menge Spass! Fahrt Ihr dort zum ersten Mal hin oder seid Ihr schon Dänemarkerfahren?


----------



## Brandiangli (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

#h 
Gute Idee 

ersten beiden Augustwochen OER STRAND ( Ebeltoft ) 

halt der JAHRESFAMILIENANGELURLAUB :q 

Gruß Brandi


----------



## sunny (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Nen Kumpel und ich vom 25.03. bis 01.04 auf die Insel Aeroe:q . Eine Woche angeln total.

Ich hoffe im Herbst kommen wir nochmal ne Woche dahin.

Für was suchst du denn noch Tipps?


----------



## sammycr65 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Also wir sind im Oktober mit 6 Mann ....





6 Frauen .... 







und 8 Kindern 



für 1 Woche in Fjaltring am Nissum Fjord!|uhoh: 

Wird eher ein Familienurlaub mit 1 oder 2 Angeltagen,
aber in einer Nobelhütte mit allem Zipp und Zapp ...





und 120 Litern Bier mit eigener Zapfanlage!#6 

Is wohl besser dass wir da eher weniger Angeln ....


----------



## Kurzer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

@Brandiangli

in Ebeltoft war ich ende Februar vergangenden Jahres. Ich habe rein gar nichts fangen können, lediglich eine Mefo ist mir ca. 3m vor dem Kescher ausgeschlitzt, ich hätte platzen können. Februar scheint dort für Uferangler keine gute Jahreszeit zu sein. Würde mich echt freuen wenn Du uns nen kleinen, "positiven" Ebeltoftbericht schreiben könntest. Die Gegend dort und das Haus in dem wir waren war echt genial. Hatten über Novasol gebucht.

@Olaf

Nach Langeland fahre ich zum ersten mal. Hauptsächlich ist Bootsangeln angesagt für welches ich mir auch schon Buttvorfächer gebunden habe. Möchte unbedingt mal die Buttlöffelmontage ausprobieren. ;-> Abends werde ich 100% in der Brandung stehen und mein Glück versuchen. Hast Du diesbezüglich nen Tip für mich? Montagen, Wurfweiten etc.?


----------



## Dorschfutzi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Wir sind 3 vom 17.6.06 - 1.7.06 in Vorupör an der Nordsee.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Gruß Dorschtutzi#6


----------



## MobyDicky (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo Boardies !|wavey: 

Wir fahren mit 5 Personen - ich zähle schon fast die Stunden bis dahin :q  - vom 9.4. - 14.4. nach Middelfart.
Da ich im letzten Jahr leider nicht die Zeit und auch nicht immer das Geld zum Hochseefischen hatte, ist es mal wieder eins der Highlights für 2006 und wenn alles klappt, gehts in den Oktoberferien noch ne Woche nach Norge.

Auf alle Fälle wird unser Dänemark - Trip garantiert ein schönes Erlebnis #6 .
Bilder werde ich natürlich auch schießen und euch dann einen detallierten Bericht ins Board stellen.

Grüße, Tobias.


----------



## Kurzer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Auf die Nordseeseite? Das klingt auch sehr interessant! Was geht denn dort so?


----------



## sunny (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

@Kurzer
Hast du den hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64091 schon gesehen? Da steht doch so einiges drin.

Als ich mal im Sommer auf Langeland war, ging brandungstechnisch garnüschts#d , nix, nadda usw. Vom Boot aus haben wir allerdings gut gefangen, sowohl Platte als auch Dorsch. Wir sind aber in Spodsberg rausgefahren.

Du solltest einfach vor Ort fragen, was, wo zur Zeit geht. In den Angelläden wird bereitwillig Auskunft gegeben. Ich denke, dein Vermieter wird auch den ein oder anderen Tipp haben. 

Tacklemäßig brauchst du nichts anderes als das, was du auch hier auf der Ostsee verwendest. Bei den Pilkern sollten lediglich Gewichte bis 250 gr. dabei sein. Ist schon heftig, was um Langeland manchmal für ne Strömung herrscht.


----------



## mot67 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

sind mit 5 mann vom 25.3.-8.4. in flovt/raade, zwischen apenrade und haderslev.
noch genau 31 tage |laola:


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

hallo

ich bin vom 6 - 13 mai auf langeland (spodsbjerg). pilken und naturköderangeln ist angesagt.

grüße
quappenjäger


----------



## seaman (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Moin,moin
sind mit 6 Mann vom 3.6 bis 9.6 in Spodsbjerg
Seaman


----------



## Dorschfutzi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Auf der Nordseeseite fängst duorsch,Köhler,Leng,Makrelen,Platte,
Seewolf und vereinzelt von der Mole auch Lachs.
Ich bin immer mit dem Schlauchboot da und ab und zu fahre ich mal
mit dem Kutter raus, was lukratiever ist.


----------



## Kurzer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

@Sunny

vielen Dank für den Link und die Tips! Freu mich schon wahnsinnig auf Langeland. Aber wenn ich das vom Dorschfutzi höre...das klingt ja auch wahnsinnig interessant!


----------



## addy123 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

@Kurzer!!!

Da hast Du aber mal richtig PECH gehabt:c . Ab 3.6. sind keine Fische mehr da!!!:q 
Drei Wochen vor Dir ist murmeli1965 für ne Woche oben. Da sehe ich noch keine Gefahr für Dich!? Zeitgleich reist RUMPELRUDI an, um an Land alles abzufischen bis zum 3.6. Glaub mir, danach ist in Ufernähe nichts mehr zu fangen!#d 
Ich tobe mich mit einem thüringer Kampfangler in der Woche vor Dir aus!
Danach kommt NIX, Nadda und GAR NIX!!!#q 

Also bitte nicht :v , denn da bleibt kein Auge trocken!!!

Da macht Ihr halt mal ne ruhige Woche!

Ähhh, Hauptsache Ihr nehmt Stefan nicht mit aufs Wasser, der findet vielleicht noch die Stelle, wo ich die Restdorsche geparkt habe, für Oktober (Murmeli und ich)???

Viele Grüße an ihn!!!#6


----------



## Kurzer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

@Addy

oh oh, das könnte hart werden ;-> Dann werd ich wohl nen Buch mitnehmen müssen um die Zeit sinnvol zu nutzen ;->

Ich wünsche Euch auf alle Fälle "Tight Lines!" und macht ordentlich Bilder!!!


----------



## Donsteffi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo,

wenn das Wetter so schön ist, ab Mai kann ja jeder.?!

Wir fahren mit 5 Mann jetzt am Freitag 24.02 an den Abbenraa Fjord
auf Meerforelle, um uns mal so richtig den Hodensack ab zu kühlen.

Mal sehen was geht.

Aber trotzdem wünsche ich Euch bei Euren Touren viel Spass und
ne Menge Fisch.

Gruß Dinsteffi|wavey:


----------



## Kurzer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

@Donsteffi

dann nimm lieber die gute, alte Frotteyunterwäsche mit damit Dir vor Kälte nichts abfällt ;-> 

Deine Tour klingt auch sehr interessant.

@All

habt Ihr Links von Euren Unterkünften? Darf man diese hier in den Thread stellen?


----------



## IjmTex (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo,

wir fahren zu 5 Mann am Freitag, 26. Mai an den Leuchturm von Sletterhage auf die Halbinsel Helgenaes in Ost-Jütland.

Tagsüber spinnmäßig die Hornhechte und Meerforellen ärgern und ab dem späten Nachmittag dann den platten Gesellen und Dorschen nachstellen.

Halt Angeln total!!!

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Wahoo (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo Kurzer,

wir fahren das vierte Mal nach Langeland und wir haben es noch nie bereut :q 
Wir haben zwei Boote a 4 Mann. Das eine Boot schleppt den Küstenbreich ab, das andere Boot sucht mit Pilker die Kanten ab. Da wo es gerade läuft wird gemeinsam gefischt. Handyrechnung ist zwar jedesmal bösartig aber so finden wir die Dorsche eigentlich immer.


----------



## Kurzer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

@IjmTex

den Leuchtturm kenne ich sehr gut, dort hat mich im vergangenden Jahr ganz bösartig der Schnee erwischt ;-> War gar nicht so einfach von dort wieder weg zu kommen... Stefan aus dem Angelladen in Ebeltoft hatte mich noch gewarnt und mir am Vormittag (Sonnenschein, keine Wolke am Himmel) erzählt das es am Nachmittag mächtig schneien soll. Blöder Weise hab ich Ihm das nicht abgekauft ;-> 

@Wahoo

das klingt nach einer gut ausgeklügelten Strategie ;->! Das ist doch mal nen guter Tip so am Rande!


----------



## Norge-Träumer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Leider haben alle Langelandfahrer extremes Pech den wir 6 Mann sind vom 1.4.-8.4.06 bei Torben und räumen auf jeden Fall den südlichen Tümpel leer.|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:          
Schade aber in Lohals könntet ihr noch eine Chance haben. Im Spätjahr wenn sich die Bestände erholt haben nochmal das gleiche Programm.:m :m :m 

Gruß Uwe aus Mannheim


----------



## goeddoek (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*



			
				Norge-Träumer schrieb:
			
		

> Leider haben alle Langelandfahrer extremes Pech den wir 6 Mann sind vom 1.4.-8.4.06 bei Torben und räumen auf jeden Fall den südlichen Tümpel leer.|wavey:  |wavey: |wavey:
> Schade aber in Lohals könntet ihr noch eine Chance haben. Im Spätjahr wenn sich die Bestände erholt haben nochmal das gleiche Programm.:m :m :m
> 
> Gruß Uwe aus Mannheim



Dafür drück ich Dir die Daumen, Uwe :m 

Da wir von 4.-11. März ( nur noch ein paar Tage, "freu") in Bojden auf Fyn sind ist das kein Problem. Wir werden unsere Fische da fangen. Vielleicht kommen wir ja mal rüber um beim "Extreme-nicht-fanging"  :q  zuzuschauen :q


----------



## addy123 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*



			
				Wahoo schrieb:
			
		

> ... Handyrechnung ist zwar jedesmal bösartig aber so finden wir die Dorsche eigentlich immer.


 
Tip, besorgt Euch HockiTocki (Was weiß ich wie die Dinger geschrieben werden|evil: ?), die reichen auf See bis zu 2km. Haben wir jedenfalls beim letzten LL-Trip so gemacht. 
Die Teile welche ich für 25,- Teuro (?) beim A..i gekauft habe, haben alles getoppt!!!#6 Liefen ohne Probleme 2 Tage :m mit einer Mordsreichweite und Sprachqualität!!!

@Norgeträumer!
Hoffentlich hast Du da nicht PECH!?
Ein paar thüringer RAUBSAUEN (Einer davon siehe mein Bildche) sind eine Woche vor Euch und in der Woche mit Euch oben. Wenn die erst mal losgelassen sind ... #d , dann Gnade!

Die fischen mit Dorschmagneten. Am Ende parken die den Dorschrestbestand an einer von uns verher benannten Stelle. DAS KLAPPT IMMER!!!:q


----------



## fabi91 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo, wir fahren vom 2.7-16.7 nach Hvide Sande.
Ich habe eigentlich keine große Dänemarkerfahrung, werde jedoch mein Glück versuchen. Bin im Lydum Art center bei Heinz- Otto. Der wird mich schon zum Fisch bringen......
Petri Fabi


----------



## Kurzer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

@Uwe

das glaube ich jetzt aber nicht ganz ;-> Addy hat hier auch schon ähnliches gepostet...lasst uns bitte noch was drinn ;->


----------



## Wahoo (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

@ addy 123,

Funksprechgeräte kann man auch sagen#h 
Also die Dinger die wir dabei hatten waren zum:v 

@ Kurzer
Das ist wirklich ein Vorteil wenn man mit zwei Booten zwei ganz unterschiedliche Angelmethoden probieren kann. Einziger Nachteil ist halt das man mehr Gerätschaften auf dem Boot haben muss.

@ll

also es sieht verdammt schlecht aus für alle die nach dem 13 Mai nach Langeland fahren


----------



## Kurzer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

@All

freut mich das dieser Thread so gut bei Euch ankommt#6 !

@Wahoo

die Idee mit den Funksprechgeräten ist nicht übel, da reichen doch bestimmt ganz normale hin, oder? Preislich so um die 50 Euro?!


----------



## addy123 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> ... da reichen doch bestimmt ganz normale hin, oder? Preislich so um die 50 Euro?!


 
Mein Tipp nochmals, wenn Al.i die Teile anbietet dieses Frühjahr, hole Dir diese!!!#6 
Unsere andere Truppe hatte etwas teuere, die wären beinahe ins Wasser geflogen:r !

Wir konnten uns zwar trotz unterschiedlicher Produkte verständigen, jedenfalls für 4 Stunden, dann waren den ihre Akkus blatt. Über die Qualität der Sprachübertragung will ich gar nicht erst reden. Dann mussten sie abends erst noch die Akkus rausfummeln und im Ladegerät aufladen#d , meine wanderten nur in die Ladestation|supergri .

Habe sie im 123-Nicht Meins gefunden!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sprechfunkgeraete-Set-TEVION-Wie-NEU_W0QQitemZ9105292073QQcategoryZ69263QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

PS: Jetzt weiß ich auch wie's geschrieben wird: Walkie Talkies


----------



## Kurzer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

@Addy

besten Dank für die Info! Aldi schönen Sachen also! ;-> Na dann werde ich mal gespannt abwarten ;->


----------



## ManniS (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Wie seit vielen Jahren, immer im April auf die Insel Aeroe. 

Gruß an Sunny: Nehmt soviel Dorsch mit, wie ihr tragen könnt, es bleiben immer noch genug für uns übrig. 
Du kannst Hans mal fragen, ob er damit einverstanden ist, dass wir eine neue, helle!!! Lampe für den Schlachtplatz mitbringen dürfen. Kostet ihn nichts und wir bringen sie auch an.

Manni


----------



## sunny (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*



			
				ManniS schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst Hans mal fragen, ob er damit einverstanden ist, dass wir eine neue, helle!!! Lampe für den Schlachtplatz mitbringen dürfen. Kostet ihn nichts und wir bringen sie auch an.
> Manni



Manni, mach ich. Glaube aber nicht, dass sich Hans so ein Angebot entgehen lässt:q .


----------



## dehw07 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

hallo, 
meine frau und ich fahren wieder vom 02.09 bis 16.09.06 auf die halbinsel Reersö wo wir auch im letzten jahr waren und erfolgreich.
unsere kiste war voll von platten,hornhecht und mefos.

gruß dehw07-hans-christian|wavey:


----------



## Kurzer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Wenn ich Eure Beiträge so lese, könnte ich glatt sofort die Sachen packen und nach Dänemark aufbrechen.

Das Thema Westküste, also Nordsee, hat mich jetzt doch neugierig gemacht. Habt Ihr diesbezüglich noch mehr Info's?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

@Kurzer
Das mach man auch !:q
Bin vom 13.5. bis 3.6. in Vesteregn/Langeland hauptsächlich zum Brandungsangeln wie Addy123 richtig postete.
Hast ja Sunny gelesen, was danach noch in der Brandung zu fangen ist:q:q#h
#d|muahah:|sagnix

Von den Hornhechten sind bestimmt noch welche da

Da Du aber so einen weiten Weg von Leipzisch hast, verrate ich, dass die Dorsche letztes Jahr vom Boot aus hauptsächlich bei ablaufenden Wasser gebissen haben.:m


----------



## Rumpelrudi (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Armer Kurzer|pftroest:

Habe kurz geschaut und in diesem Trööt müßten sich vor Juni zusätzlich noch
@Trawler, @gerd4811, @murgtäler, @moyes77, @mausihasi1 und @Ines für Langeland melden. Ende offen|uhoh:

Danach ist der Wasserstand erheblich gesunken.


----------



## urmel23 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Moing,

vom 13.05. - 20.05. in Hvide Sande mit max. 8 Personen. Haus direkt in Hivde Sande. 

Passenden Thread gibt es hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70250

Wenn einer von euch in diesem Zeitraum in Hivde Sande oder Umgebung ist, dann schickt mir eine PN. Denke gemeinsames Angeln mit anschließendem Grillen sollte nicht das Problem sein . Es sind auch nicht alles "Anfänger" (da haben wir das Wort wieder) wie ich dabei.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## alpenpilker (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Vom 10.06.06 - 17.06.06 werden wir mit der Störtebeker I voraussichtlich um Langeland/Omö herumkreuzen.

Hoffe, dass es da noch hungrige Dorsche gibt.#:#:


----------



## sitzangler (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Wir sind mit zehn Leuts (davon 5 Frauen) vom 21.10.2006-04.11.2006 in Fredmose und fangen die  Dorsche, die uns der Rest freundlicherweise gelassen hat, vor allem werden wir uns aber der Meerforelle widmen, da müssten ja noch genug dasein, weil alle anderen ja auf Dorsch und Plattfisch angeln.   


                                     sitzangler#:


----------



## Kurzer (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Bei so vielen Boardis welche es ins Dänenland zieht, könnte man glatt nen "Boardspezialpreis" mit den freundlichen Dänen vereinbaren :m !


----------



## sunny (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast ja Sunny gelesen, was danach noch in der Brandung zu fangen ist:q:q#h
> #d|muahah:|sagnix



Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, warum ich nichts gefangen habe|supergri . Das ist doch auch was.


----------



## shad (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo,

in der Woche nach Ostern ist Fynshav ( Als ) angesagt, wie jedes Jahr!
Wir freuen uns schon wieder auf die fetten Dorsche...#6 
Gruß an Alle,

   shad


----------



## Dorschfutzi (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Eure Beiträge so lese, könnte ich glatt sofort die Sachen packen und nach Dänemark aufbrechen.





			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Thema Westküste, also Nordsee, hat mich jetzt doch neugierig gemacht. Habt Ihr diesbezüglich noch mehr Info's?



Du mußt in Vorupör schon Urlaub machen, denn mit dem buchen beim
Angelkutter von Jensen geht es nicht so leicht. Da muß man abends immer
fragen ob ein Platz frei ist, aber meistens geht es in klar ein bis zwei Mann
sagen oft ab. Der Kutter fährt nur bei ruhigen Wetter weil er keine Kombüse hat. Ein schöner Badesee ist auch in der nähe und nach Hanstholm sind es
ungefähr 30 km, da sind genug Angelkutter. Gruß Dorschfutzi #h


----------



## Honeyball (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Na, dann will ich mich doch auch mal outen:#6 

Wir sind über Ostern Mi.-Mi. in Nordjütland an der Westküste (bei Lökken) und vielleicht dort auf der Mole zu treffen, oder irgendwo an der schönen Ryaa (wenn's in Saltum noch die Tickets dafür gibt).

Eigentlich ist ja im April Heringszeit. Hat schon mal jemand diesbezüglich was versucht, z.B. in den Häfen von Fredrikshavn und Saeby oder an der Limfjordmündung bei Hals ???


----------



## Kurzer (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Das klingt ja interessant! Ist es möglich an der Westküste auch von der Brandung aus zu angeln und wenn ja wie und was beißt?


----------



## Wulli (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Moin,

bin vom 25.02 bis 01.03. auf meiner Lieblingsinsel Fanö. Leider ohne Angeln, da läuf ja bekanntlich nixx. Aber wir werden den Bernsteinen nachstellen, mal sehen, ob der Wind noch dreht....


Wulli


----------



## Allround Mike (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo @ all,

ich bin mit meiner Familie und Freunden die letzten 2 Juni Wochen am Oer Strand bei Ebeltoft. Trotz Familienurlaub wird aber das Angeln nicht all zu kurz kommen|supergri .
Leider bin ich von uns allen der einzigste Angler, und werde mehr oder weniger immer alleine auf Tour gehen ( außer mein Sohnemann möchte mit ).

Grüße
Mike


----------



## Honeyball (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

@Kurzer
Also an der Lökken-Mole habe ich schon Scholle, Dorsch, Makrele und Köhler gefangen, natürlich nicht die Übergrößen und -mengen, aber es gibt sie.

Eine gute Brandungsstelle ist unterhalb der Steilküste am Rubjerg Knyde Fyr (versandeter Leuchtturm) mit einer 5-6 m tiefen Rinne in Wurfweite. (Platte, Dorsch)


----------



## Gray Ghost (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Jau, den Thread habe ich erst jetzt wahrgenommen.

Vom 10.3.-18.3 geht es bei mir zum 13x nach Bornholm (Mefo)

Sommer ist noch unklar

im Herbst eventuell noch ein paar Tage nach Jütland an einen Bach

könnte Varde A sein.

Lutz


----------



## addy123 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

@VIELE
Jo, Jungs und Mädels, werbt den Kurzen mal ab!!!:q|director: 
Dann kann er nicht den Fischbestand vor LL reduzieren!?|supergri 
... und es bleibt mehr für uns!!!#: |laola:


----------



## Ramon (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo

Ich in der letzten Aprilwoche (nach Ostern) eine Woche auf Als. Dann im Sommer 3 Wochen vom 5.8- 26.8 auf Als und dann im Herbst nochmal in Middelfahrt. Alles mit eigenem Boot.


----------



## Hämmer25 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

moin

bin wieder das letzte wochenende im oktober zum nordsee-cup in hvide sande.

gruss hämmer25#h


----------



## Bihn (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo,
wir sind vom 27.Mai - 3. Juni in Elsegarde Strand bei Ebelhoft


----------



## elbtwister (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Gruß auch#h 
 Am 03.04-08.04 geht´s mal wieder los|supergri |supergri |supergri auf die Mefoinsel Fünen.Kerteminde wird unser Basiscamp sein.
Werde mit Family reisen. Wenn noch ein Mefosüchtiger#: zur selben Zeit am selben Ort sei sollte und Interesse an der gemeinsamen Truttenjagt bestehen sollte,bitte eine PN an mich. #6 

                Gruß Elbtwister|wavey:


----------



## gerd4811 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo Boardies!|wavey: 

Bin mit 3 Mann vom 20.05.06 bis 27.05.2006 in Lohals. Werde die Gegend an der Brücke, Agersö und Omö unsicher machen.

Wenn ich so lese wie ihr die Fische in der Mitte und im Süden von LL rausfängt, bin ich ja froh im Norden zu angeln.

Ihr schlachtet ja schon vor dem Fang.#d 

Hoffentlich geht es euch nicht so  #c


----------



## murmeli1965 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Wir sind bei Torben Hansen vom 6. - 20. 5. in Fredmose oder so.
Da wird mal ganz geruhsam geangelt.
Morgens Mefo, 
tagsüber mit'm Boot mit Pilke und Gummi,|supergri 
abends Brandungsangeln (Rudi, denk dran, Lehrstunde elegantes Werfen).:q 
Das wird Urlaub nach Maß, hoffe ich.

Und im Oktober nochmal 2 Wochen mit Addy0815.
Häuschen von Novasol in Bukkemose oder so.
Ja, so muß das Leben sein.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Mafgo (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hej,

nach langer Pause möchte ich mich auch mal wieder melden.
Wir werden über Ostern nach Marielyst fahren.
Im Sommer geht es nach Nr.Fjand zwischen Nissum Fjord und Nordsee vom 29.07.-12.08.06.

Habe hier schon öffters von Norre Vorupoer gelesen und möchte mal den nachstehenden Link empfehlen.
http://www.vorupoer.info/

Ob Brandungs-,Mole-,Forellenteich oder Kutterangeln für jeden ist in der Gegend um NV etwas dabei.

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## Chrissi (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo,

ich fahre ende August nach Marielyst zum Familienurlaub. Die Angel kommt 
auch mit da mein Schwager auch ein begeisterter Angler ist. 

Im Oktober geht es noch mal nach Langeland bei Stephan Dorsche und 
(hoffentlich mal) Meerforellen angeln.


----------



## Kurzer (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Mensch hier geht ja richtig die Post ab, mit so vielen Dänemarkbegeisterten hätte ich gar nicht gerechnet!?

Langland steht bei mir fest, mit abwerben ist da nichts mehr zu machen. Jedoch werde ich den nächsten Tripp dann Wahrscheinlich an die Nordsee planen. ;->


----------



## HD4ever (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

bisher hab ich noch nix Urlaubsmäßig geplant .....
kommt meist immer noch später dann im Herbst zur Nebensaison ;-)
morgen gehts mit Boot erstmal wieder für nen Kurztrip nach Egernsund um mal schlepptechnisch das Ostseesilber zu jagen .... :m
klar ist nach Anlanden als allerallererstes erst mal nen fetter Polser in der Imbißhütte direkt an der Slipanlage angesagt !!! |bla: legger sag ich ! #6


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Ich fahre Mitte Juli mit Familie für 2 Wochen nach Tormaj-Strand am kleinen Belt. Neben dem Angelkram wird ein Schlauchi mit 6 PS AB zum "Gepäck" gehören.


----------



## addy123 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind bei Torben Hansen vom 6. - 20. 5. in Fredmose oder so.
> Da wird mal ganz geruhsam geangelt.
> Morgens Mefo,
> tagsüber mit'm Boot mit Pilke und Gummi,|supergri
> ...


 
Jaja Murmeli.
Packe Dir schon mal 10 Handtücher zum Schweiß abtupfen für Deinen geruhsamen Frühjahrsurlaub ein (GÄÄÄÄÄHHHHNNNNNNN)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die Geruhsamkeit brauchst Du für den Herbst, um Dein Dir gesetztes Programm zu verwirklichen!!!??? 

Wenn wir nachts um zwei endlich fertig mit den Dorschfilets sind, hast Du ja noch 4 Stunden Zeit bis zu den Mefo's!#6 
Drei Stunden später darfst Du mich dann sanft wecken, der Kaffee sollte fertig sein und die Brötchen frisch aufgebacken!!!:k 

Zwei Stunden später können wir dann auf dem Boot sitzen (zum Ausruhen:q ).

Der Autopilot verrichtet in der Zeit seine Arbeit.

PS: PACKE DIR FÜR DEN HERBST 100 HANDTÜCHER EIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|rolleyes #q  |krach: :g


----------



## addy123 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> .... bisher hab ich noch nix Urlaubsmäßig geplant .....
> kommt meist immer noch später dann im Herbst zur Nebensaison???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 
HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHHHH????????????????????????????????????????????????????

SIEHST DU MURMELI's UND MEINE ZEITSCHALTUHR NICHT TICKEN???????????

BRAUCHST DU ANSCHLUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS????????????


----------



## Jui (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallösche erstmal,
Vom 13.05.-03.06.06 werden wir ( 3 Männer, 2 Frauen ) uns in Ebeltoft aufhalten. ( Bei mir ist es das sechste mal. Dänemark das achte mal.) Eigentlich war Dänemark, für mich, als eingefleischter Norwegen-Fan, eher eine Notlösung. Fährkosten, Benzin, usw. haben mich gezwungen, mich anderweitig umzusehen. Dann kam 2001 das erste mal Odder ins Spiel. Seitdem immer wieder Dänemark.
Wie ihr seht, kann man seine Meinung auch ändern.
Viele Grüße
Jui


----------



## Haubentaucher (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallöchen

wir sind wahrscheinlich Wieder auf Als in Fynshav.
immer


----------



## Langelandfrank (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hey ihr Angelverrückten!

Fahre vom 06.05. - 13.05.06 mit Vaters nach Bukkemose. Haus über Novasol und Boot mitgenommen. Machen das schon seit 6 Jahren und waren mit den Fängen immer zufrieden.


----------



## caruso (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Sind vom 27.5. eine Woche mit gechartetem Boot auf Als ( Fynshav ).

Es wird auf alles gangelt was Flossen trägt|supergri . Von Land und zu See.

Gruß caruso


----------



## Die Gummitanke (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo alle zusammen,
Dänemark, speziell Langeland ist wirklich super als Urlaub, vor allem für Angler.
Mein nächster Langelandtrip findet statt vom 17.06 - 01.07.2006, natürlich nach  Osterskov zu Stefan. 
Werd mit ihm, wie im letzten Jahr auch mal wieder Leos jagen.|supergri |supergri 
Vielleicht sogar noch ein Kurztrip im April.

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## Urmeli (2. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

hallo,

na wie ich seh wird es den Dänen ja nicht langweilig werden, mit soviel Besuch.

Wir werden zu 2. auf Langeland mit eigenem Boot anreisen und zwar vom 6 bis 13 mai 2006 in Spodsberg, wie die 8 Mann von Wahoo. dann sieht man sich ja sicher , 8 angler auf einen Ruck kann man ja nicht verpassen.


----------



## Wahoo (2. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Urmeli ich hab mich vertan, wir sind dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nur zu 7 Mann. Wir haben zwei Limboboote. Kannst uns gerne ansprechen |bla:


----------



## Haubentaucher (2. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

bei meinem letzten eintrag hat anscheinend irgendwas nicht funktioniert,  deswegen war da auch nur die hälfte... doofe Technik.
Also wir sind mit 8-10 Mann auf Als.
ich bin jetzt zum 5. mal oben, haben jedesmal sehr gut gefangen.
nach uns gabs dann immer keine Fische mehr...|bla:


----------



## Heiko112 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Die Woche nach Ostern vom 15-22 April zu gast bei Torben Hansen in Fredmose auf Langeland. Werden dort zu 6 den Dorschen nachstellen. Ein Boot bringen wir mit, eins haben wir geliehen.

FREU FREU :m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Urmeli (3. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

hallo wahoo,

na ob 8 oder 7 Mann, so ne Gruppe bemerkt man. Na jedenfalls wird man sich sicherlich mal begegnen im Hafen Spodsberg. Wir haben einen Liegeplatz im Hafen reserviert und so viele Luxemburger Kleinboote werden sicher auch nicht da sein.

Ward ihr schon mal diese Zeit auf langeland? wenn ja , wie zieht es mit den Pilkerfarben aus, den Twisterfarben, Angeltiefen...

Bis der tage

Urmeli


----------



## donlotis (5. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo,

wer: donlotis
wann: Ostern
wo: Norwestfyn
was: Dorsch und MeFo

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Angelblogger (5. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Moin moin,
also wir fahren in den Osterferien nach Hennestrand. In der Nordsee werden wir wohl nicht angeln, ansonsten haben wir keine Ahnung wie und wo man auf der Ecke gut angeln kann. Vielleicht hat von Euch ja einer einen Tipp auf Lager.
Angelgeschirr kommt auf jeden Fall mit.

Gruß Jörn


----------



## Kurzer (6. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Moin Gemeinde,

weiß jemand von Euch wie es momentan in DK läuft?


----------



## sunny (6. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Nen Bekannter von mir ist gerade auf Langeland. Kommt Ende der Woche wieder. 

Melde mich dann noch mal.


----------



## Fish&Chips (6. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Moin zusammen,

bin um den 1 Mai für ein verlängertes WE auf der Insel als um nen Silberbarren zu fangen. Und die Brandung ist auch nicht sicher vor uns (2 Angler + Anglerfrau(en)).

Aber richtig in DK bin ich in den ersten 2 Wochen im Juni. Oben in bei Bratten Strand. Ist zwar ein weiter Weg, aber weniger "Kollegen" die die Bestände "räubern"   . Nach 30jähriger DK-Angel-Erfahrung weiß man(n) noch Stellen in DK, wo man noch fangen kann ohne sich auf die Füße zu treten  .
Fahrt ihr mal alle nach Langeland / Als und co... #6 

Ach ja, auf dem Gelben Riff gibt es nach meinen Urlaub auch nicht mehr viel Fische!


----------



## Havoerred (6. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo zusammen

ab Mitte April geht es an die Auen in Mittejütland Skjern, Rind und Karstoft A.

1. Mai ist Start der Hechtsaison am Roerbak und Nedersee. 

Zwischendurch mal an den Forellensee Vester Mölle oder Isenvad.

August/September wieder an Skjern und Karup A zum fischen und Pilze sammeln.


Viele Grüße Havoerred


----------



## pedda68 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

... vom 15.07.06-05.08.06 in Fredmose/LL bei Torben Hansen mit Familie (Schwiegervater und Sohn Angeln auch).

Bis dann 
pedda


----------



## Wulli (7. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Moin,
hier ein paar Impressionen, die zeigen, dass es auch im Februar auf Fanö sehr schön sein kann...  allerdings muß man die Nötige Menge an "flüssigen Warmmachern" dabei haben!:m


----------



## kevkeding (7. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Und noch einer......

20. - 27.Mai ans *Kleine Belt -Middelfart-,* zum 6. Mal.
Mit *LIZZY* :k (mein "Schatz" a.d. Foto) ran an die "Platten", "Hornis", Dorsche (diesmal in hoffentlich ansprechenden Größen) und vielleicht mal wieder ´ne Mefo.

-Ich zähl schon die Tage|kopfkrat -

Tschüß, Jörg#h


----------



## worker_one (8. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Ende April nach Langeland für ne Woche :m *freu*


----------



## bewillknevill (8. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Für uns(7Leute) ist es vom 1-8.7 soweit aber  so wie es aussieht ist kein fisch mehr da also laqßt uns nochmal  min. 1 Dorsch oder so über|wavey:


----------



## AAlfänger (10. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

|wavey: Moin,moin
Ich bin dieses Jahr vom 12.8-26.8.2006 in der Nähe von Sondervig. Werde
denn wieder in Hvide Sande auf Platte im Hafen oder von der Mole auf
Makrele gehen.
Gruß Aalfänger


----------



## FJM (12. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

vom 13.-20.Mai 06 eine Woche mit zwei Personen in ´nem Camper nach Öksekov 2000 auf Langeland. Erst mal so zum reinschnuppern.
Also seit fair und laßt den Neuen noch ´nen Dorsch übrig!

FJM


----------



## SergioTübingen (12. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Also ich bin wohl in den ersten 2 Oktoberwochen in der Nähe von Hanstholm (Norre Vorrupoer?!). 
Ist allerdings Urlaub mit Freundin und Familie und ich werd nur so nebenher n bisschen angeln können fürcht ich. Mal sehen, vielleicht geht mir ja trotzdem der eine oder andere Fisch an den Haken.


----------



## großer Däne (12. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo 

Ich fahre mit Familie nach Vejlby Klit an der Nordsee (27.05.-10.06) mal sehen was geht.


----------



## Tiffy (13. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Moin zusammen,

hatte es schon einmal in einem eigenen Trööt geschrieben. Aber die Hoffnung auf Gleichgesinnte stirbt halt zuletzt 

Deshalb auch hier noch einmal:

bin vom 24.06 bis zum 08.07 mit eigenem Boot mit meiner Frau unserer Tochter nebst ihrer Freundin ( beide 8 Jahre alt ) in Spodsbjerg auf Langeland. Ein Boot bringe ich mit.


----------



## Brassenkönig (13. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Wir (meine Eltern und ich) fahren ende Mai für eine Woche nach Bjerregard am Ringköbingfjord. Dort haben wir ein Haus direkt am Fjord mit Boot gemietet |supergri . Ich werde es dort hauptsächlich auf Barsche, Hechte und Rotfedern versuchen. Weiß jemand ob es im Ringköbingfjord nennenswerte Hechtbestände gibt ;+ ? Ich habe dort schon viel mit der Spinnrute gefischt und dabei häufig größere Barsche, aber nie einen Hecht gefangen.


----------



## frikadelle (14. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

moinsen
ich fahr mit den eltern meiner freundin über die sommerferien nach dänemark. genauen ort weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gerade gar net^^
ist auf jedenfall weit im norden und anner nordsee halt. müsste mal genauen ort und zeit heute nachfragen. wie sollte man anner nordsee am besten angeln und was erwarten mich da so für fische???habe voll keinen plan, da ich eine landratte bin und nur ab und zu mal aufem kutter mitfahre. sollte man eher bootsangeln oder brandungsangeln probieren oder kann man das net so verallgemeinern???

mfg
timo


----------



## frikadelle (14. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

also ich bin vom 29.07-12.08 in lökken. kumpel meinte, dass man da gut angeln kann bezüglich gelbes riff. hat da jemand schon erfahrungen mit lökken gemacht???was geht und was net???


----------



## Michael Horn (16. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Tach zusammen, 

wir sind mit 6 Mann vom 20.05 - 27.05 in Spodsbjerg Langland. Habe im Internet koordinaten von 3 Wracks gefunden, welch an der Südspitze in einer Tiefe von 22-29 Metern liegen. Hat dort schon jemand gefischt. Wo sind eure Hot Spots im Bereich von Spodsbjerg. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Urmeli (16. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo,

Fahrt Richtung Grüne Tonne (Turm) südlich von Spodsbjerg, da läuft immer was. Viele Kanten und geht bis recht tiefes Wasser um 50 m.

Urmeli


----------



## Michael Horn (16. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo, 

da waren wir schon öffters. Habe dort die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eigentlich erst in den Abendstunden die Dorsche beißen. Tagsüber oder morgens ging da bei uns nicht viel. Tagsüber sind wir meistens über die Fahrrinne gefahren und haben dort Kanten gesucht.... dort must Du die Fische aber regelrecht suchen und mir kommt es vor, dass dort die Fische nur vereinzelt stehen. In einen richtigen Schwarm sind wir da noch nicht reingekommen. 

Mich reizen die Wracks bei Bagenkopp, dort war ich noch nie. Das sind aber vom Hafen Spodsbjerg bestimmt 20 km zu fahren. Ehrer noch mehr. Daher meine Frage ob dort schon jemand gefischt hat und ob sich die Fahrt lange anfahrt lohnt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Rumpelrudi (16. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

An den Wracks habe ich auch schon geangelt, jedoch mußt Du eher dort sein als die Flotte von Sanktport. Wenn die einmal darüber weg getrommelt sind, verteilen sich die Fische im Niemandsland.
Es gibt dort einige Wracks, die nicht eingezeichnet sind und auch nicht den Angelkuttern bekannt sind. Die haben aber Ferngläser. Also, wenn sie in die Nähe kommen, sofort täuschen und in der "Wüste" abwarten


----------



## Michael Horn (16. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo Rumpelrudi, 

Du schreibst was von der Flotte von Sanktport..... vieleicht steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch, aber was meinst Du damit. Die Berufsfischer?!?

Du schreibst auch, dass einige Wracks nicht eingezeichnet sind. Wie kann man die dann finden? Gibts evtl. noch Wracks näher an Spodsbjerg. 

Lohnt sich eine Fahrt zu den Wracks eigentlich?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Rumpelrudi (16. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Sankt = heilig  Port = Hafen

Um ehrlich zu sein, lohnt sich die Fahrt nicht zu den Wracks von Spodsbjerg aus, weil sie regelmässig als erster Stopp der Angelkutter genutzt werden.

In Höhe von Albuen, also südlich ab der zweiten roten Tonne nach SO zum Seezeichen ist eine schmale, tiefe Rinne, die bei ablaufenden Wasser viel Fisch bringt. Am Rinnenanfang hinter dem Seezeichen liegt ein Wrack in ca. 12m Tiefe.
Mit kleinen Mietbooten bist Du dort aber nicht versichert.


----------



## Michael Horn (17. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo Rumpelrudi, 

kannst Du mir evtl. von dieser Stelle die Koordinaten durchmailen. Du weisst ja, die See ist groß und da verschätzt man sich schnell mal. 

Wir fahren jetzt schon einige Jahre nach Spodsbjerg. In den Anfangsjahren war der Leuchtturm von Botofte eine absolut heisse Stelle. Muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass bei uns in den letzten 3-4 Jahren dort nichts mehr geht. Woran liegt das. 

Gruß


----------



## Michael Horn (17. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Nochmal Hallo, 

Wie mir erst jetzt auffällt, fährst Du ja fast zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wie wir nach Langeland. Wie lange bleibst Du und wo gehts Du genau hin.

Gruß


----------



## großer Däne (17. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*



			
				frikadelle schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin vom 29.07-12.08 in lökken. kumpel meinte, dass man da gut angeln kann bezüglich gelbes riff. hat da jemand schon erfahrungen mit lökken gemacht???was geht und was net???


 

Hallo 


Ich war vor zwei Jahren im Mai in Lonstrup nahe Lokken ,gute Platten sind von der Mole mit Wattwurm gefangen woden(von meinen Mitstreitern,mich konnten die Platten anscheinend nichtsogut leiden). Hornhecht lief in Hirtshals auf der Außenmole mit Wasserkugel und Heringsstreifen besser als in Lokken. Auf dem Weg von Lonstrup nach Lokken (kenne den Ort leider nicht mehr) war ein guter Forellensee.

PS in welchen Nienburg wohnst du?

Mfg großer Däne


----------



## leuchtturm (17. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Ich möchte mal wieder an der Ostseeküste angeln. Hat da jemand gute Erfahrungen? 

Ich kenne nur die Ecke um Oster Hurup. Dort kann man im Sommer gut auf Platte und Hornhecht gehen. Aber weiter südlich und nördlich wwar ich noch nicht.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*



			
				Michael Horn schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal Hallo,
> 
> Wie mir erst jetzt auffällt, fährst Du ja fast zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wie wir nach Langeland. Wie lange bleibst Du und wo gehts Du genau hin.



Posting 37.  Ausserdem ist auch Gerd (Post 57) zeitgleich in Lohals.


----------



## Michael Horn (18. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo Rumpelrudi, 

den Gerd kenne ich zwar noch nicht, aber vieleicht können wir ja mal einen Trip von Spodsbjerg zusammen starten. Wir haben einen kleineren Dieselkutter von 7 Meter. 

Wir reisen zwar mit 6 Mann an, aber davon sind nicht alle so verrückt wie ich. Das heisst, da wird der eine oder andere auch mal nen Tag Pause machen (für mich unvorstellbar.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Rumpelrudi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Passt doch gut:m

In der ersten Woche elfenhaftes Schwebtraining mit Murmeli13/74 in der Brandung, und in der letzten Woche ein Date mit Addy25X25=625.
In der Mitte ist also noch reichlich Zeit vorhanden. Habe nichts gegen eine Verabredung:m


----------



## Michael Horn (18. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hi, 

ja da würde ich mich aber mächtig drüber freuen. Wir bleiben auf jeden Fall in Kontakt. Das Angebot steht auf jeden Fall. 

Gruß


----------



## babsi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo#h 

Wer hat schon Mal im Hörup-Hav zwischen Skovby und Kegnaes (Als) gefischt ? 

Gruss

Babsi


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*



			
				babsi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat schon Mal im Hörup-Hav zwischen Skovby und Kegnaes (Als) gefischt ?


Habe ich dankend drauf verzichtet. Mag sein, dass es da Aal und Mefos gibt(wie überall),  jedoch ist es dort ziemlich flach und ohne Rinnen.

Stelle Dich lieber auf die andere Seite der Bucht vom Leuchtturm Kegnaeshöj nördlich die Landenge entlang seewärts.

Von Kegnaes bis Österby wird es wieder flach. Habe mal bei Österby im dunkeln die Angeln aufgebaut und mir beim Reinwaten blasen an den Füssen gelaufen. Tagsüber wußte ich dann, wo ich geangelt hatte und meine Nulltour war erklärt
Ab der Landenge in Richtung Skovby/Skovbyballe wird es auch flacher.


----------



## Ramon (19. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*



			
				babsi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo#h
> 
> Wer hat schon Mal im Hörup-Hav zwischen Skovby und Kegnaes (Als) gefischt ?
> 
> ...




Auf Keagneas an der Landstraße ist ein Restaurant/ Cafe da kann man an der Straße praken und am Haus vorbei gehen. Dort ist es sehr flach, im Winter ist das ein guter Platz für kleinere Meerforellen( ich denke bis ca.55 cm). Das nennt sich Gänsevig. Auf der anderen Seite bei Skovby ist die Schutzone Vibeak( ist im mefoforum in Theard Schutzzonen Alsen vermerkt).
Ein guter Platz, sowohl von Ufer als auch vom Boot ist Kaegneas Fraerge direckt gegenüber von Horup Hav. Da ist es schnell tief optimal für Mefo und Dorsch.
Ich glaube sonst ist das gesamte Hav eher uninteressant. Obwohl eingentlich immer Netze im Hav stehen
Ich habe aber


----------



## Forellengott (19. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo boardies
Wir fahren mit 2 mann vom 01.04-08.04 nach Silkebork zum Mossosee.
Hat jemand noch nen paar Tips zum Put and Take bzw Fjoordangeln?#c


----------



## babsi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo,#h 

mange Tak for de tips, betrifft angeln bei Kegnaes.|rolleyes 

Gruss und noch einen schönen Sonntag#: 

Babsi


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (20. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Ja jetzt muß ich mich wohl auch noch vermerken.
Die ersten 2 Septemberwochen in Spodsbjerg auf Langeland.#h #h 
Hoffe daß Rudi und seine Kumpane mir noch was überlassen!
Übrigens Rudi.... elfenhaftes.... . Ich glaube das trifft wieder auf den Abstieg zum Strand zu  

Grüße an alle Langeländer!
Tom


----------



## Rumpelrudi (20. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

:q:q|engel:|krank:

Wußte doch, dass die Insider genau wissen, was ich meine:m

Nehme dieses mal auch Knieschoner und Sturzhelm mit, falls mir wieder die angriffslustigen Steine ins Gesicht springen.


----------



## frikadelle (20. März 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*



			
				großer Däne schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> 
> Ich war vor zwei Jahren im Mai in Lonstrup nahe Lokken ,gute Platten sind von der Mole mit Wattwurm gefangen woden(von meinen Mitstreitern,mich konnten die Platten anscheinend nichtsogut leiden). Hornhecht lief in Hirtshals auf der Außenmole mit Wasserkugel und Heringsstreifen besser als in Lokken. Auf dem Weg von Lonstrup nach Lokken (kenne den Ort leider nicht mehr) war ein guter Forellensee.
> ...



moinsen
erstmal vielen dank für die hilfe. muss mal schauen, ob ich gerät für das angeln anner mole beschaffen kann oder reichen da normale ruten aus, die man zum futterkorb angeln benutzt???ich weiß nämlich net, ob es sich für mich lohnen würde, mir für den urlaub extra ne brandungsrute oder so zu kaufen. wäre es eigentlich auch möglich, mit nem boot ruaszufahren, oder geht das auf der nordsee net???habe da voll keinen plan aso bevor ich es vergessen sollte:ich komme aus nienburg/weser

mfg
timo


----------



## Rumpelrudi (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Ich habe diesen Trööt mal wieder hoch geholt, damit @micki und andere Boardies ahnen, was für ein Gedränge in Dänemark herrscht.


----------



## zanderjo (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Moin,
fahren mit 5 Mann vom 6.5.-13.5.06 nach als, wollen von Fynshavn mit dem Boot raus und eine paar Dorsche fangen.
Weis einer, in welcher Tiefe die Dorsche jetzt stehen?#h


----------



## kevkeding (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Noch 14 harte Tage:c , dann geht´s endlich los#6 , das Kleine Belt -Bereich Middelfart- ruft.
Müssen wir die Dorsche, Platten + Horni´s alleine fangen oder ist noch der eine oder andere Mitangler oben;+ ??

Jörg


----------



## Teddy24V (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hi an alle Salzwasser Freaks 
#6 
Mach mit meiner Frau ..............................konnte Sie überreden:q LOL

2 Wochen nach Dänemark ,alternativ zu meinem Lieblings Land / Norwegen

1. Woche / Middelfart 10.6 -17.6 dann einmal quer rüber nach.....
2. Woche / Hvide Sande 17.6 - 24.6 

ich hoffe dass ich ein paar Platten auf die Schuppen legen kann!!!
ein paar Dorsche wären auch nicht schlecht !!!

werde dann zum 1. Mal Brandungsfischen probieren, das ist für mich 
absolutes Neuland


----------



## krabbenfischer82 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hall an euch alle,

ich werde wohl die mittleren beiden Oktober Wochen wieder nach Öer Strand (Ebeltoft) fahren, dann zum 6. Mal. Werde aber dieses Jahr endlich mein Boot mal mit da hoch nehmen und den einen oder anderen Schlepp versuch auf Mefo unternehmen. Wenn die nicht wollen versuche ich mein Glück auf die Platten, die es da oben ja reichlich gibt. Falls die auch nicht wollen gibt es noch Plan b, ich fahre nach Ahus in den Hafen und versuche mein Glück da. Im Normalfall beißt es da ziemlich gut und man kann, Dorsch, Platte teilweise auch Makrele fangen.


----------



## micki (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe diesen Trööt mal wieder hoch geholt, damit @micki und andere Boardies ahnen, was für ein Gedränge in Dänemark herrscht.


Hallo R.Rudi,#h 
Gerüchte besagen, das diese Seite für die Dauer der Reise 
geschlossen |closed:wird, weil eh alle im Norden sind.

   
7 mal werde ich noch wach, heisa dannist Reisetach.

ciao


----------



## murgtäler (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo,
 sind vom 27.05 -03.06.06 mit 4 Mann bei Torben auf LL
 Andy123 wird unser Nachbar sein freu mich schon Ihn kennen zulernen
 vieleicht treff ich ja auch Rumpelrudi der mit Sicherheit schon alles gepackt
 hat und Reisefertig ist. 
 Rumpelrudi ich wünsche Dir eine gute Reise u. viel Petrie#h  
 gilt natürlich für alle die jetzt auf LL fahren.
 Mfg murgtäler


----------



## addy123 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

@Murgtäler
Ich bin auch schon wieder im Fieber!
Wir freuen uns auch, Euch kennen zu lernen!!!
Heute war ich meinen neuen Trailer besichtigen. Denke, da kann die Polizei nicht mehr meckern, weil gebremst und 100er Zulassung.
Schade um meinen bisherigen Trailer#c .
Ist der doch noch wie NEU (2005)!

Weiß nicht, ob Du im anderen Thrääd nachgelesen hast: *Aktuelle Fangsituation auf langeland?*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75727
Wäre es Dir möglich Hand-Sprechfunkgeräte mitzubringen?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Dann wird es ja kein Problem sein, Euch beide zu finden:g

Immer dem Fischgeruch folgen|rolleyes

Mußte an meinem Wagen heute den Tankdeckel erneuern. Eine Spritelster wollte wohl auf Zapftour gehen. So ein Tankdeckel kostet tatsächlich 53 EUR|gr:
Ansonsten bin ich laaaaangsaaam am Packen. Will ja nicht vor der Abreise noch stolpern. Morgen noch zum Dealer und Krimskrams auffüllen.
Ich freue mich schon auf Euch.
Am WE hole ich erst mal Murmeli vom Sonnengrill. Der hat bestimmt schon braune Augen bekommen. Ab Sonntag wird das Wetter dann endlich schlechter. So ein richtiges Saudorschwetter|supergri
Danke schön, für die Wünsche#h


----------



## dorschunter (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

vom 20.5 eine woche faaborg:q 

zwar mit familie aber die pennen sowieso lange und dann ist der dorsch schon im boot.steht gross "Jessica" drauf.:m 

bitte beim drill nicht stöhren,danach immer gerne#6 

petri heil an alla dk urlauber von dorschunter#:


----------



## Michael Horn (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hi Rumpelrudi, 

vieleicht kannst Du Dich noch anmich erinnern, wir haben vor ca. 2 Monaten mal im Forum geschrieben. Das Angebot steht noch mit dem Fischen ab Spodsbjerg. Schick mir doch mal Deine telefonische Erreichbarkeit in Dänemark rüber. Da wir, wie Du bereits im Forum vieleicht gelesen hast......einen Ausfall haben.....könntest Du...wenn Du willst eigentlich täglich bei uns mitkuttern. Für umme natürlich. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kurzer (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Moin Jungs,

bei uns dauert es auch net mehr lange, Pfingsten ist es soweit! Sind auch schon Feuer und Flamme!

Hornis auf Fliege, Dorsch auf Gummi und Platte auf Wattis...


...ich träum schon wieder ;->


----------



## Großdorsch (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

#6Auf der Nordsee fängt man sehr gut!!!
Am besten mit dem Kutter.
Es gibt dort gute Schiffe,die geben dir fast eine Fanggarantie.


----------



## Gator01 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin vom 03.06 bis 17.06.06 auf Bornholm nähe Neksö. Und ich suche gute Brandungsplätze auf Bornholm - Wer hat vieleicht ein paar Tips dazu ?
Danke schon mal --  Gator01


----------



## sundfisher (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

@ Langeland und sonstwo Dänemarkangler

Freut mich dass Dänemark bei den deutschen Angelboardies so beliebt ist, aber warum fahren so wenige an die Nordküste Seelands oder an den Sund dann könnte ich auch mal sagen oder besser gesagt posten dass ein AB Treffen am Ø Sund stattgefunden hat.


----------



## gerd4811 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> @ Langeland und sonstwo Dänemarkangler
> 
> Freut mich dass Dänemark bei den deutschen Angelboardies so beliebt ist, aber warum fahren so wenige an die Nordküste Seelands oder an den Sund dann könnte ich auch mal sagen oder besser gesagt posten dass ein AB Treffen am Ø Sund stattgefunden hat.


 
Hallo Sundfischer

Es liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass man am Sund nur Kutterangeln kann, es sind keine Motorboote zu vermieten.
Ich hätte schon längst im Sund geangelt, wenn ich ein Motorboot bekommen hätte. Somit bis auf weiteres wieder LL, wie schon seit 17 Jahren.

Schönen Gruß aus Bayern (Schwandorf)

gerd4811


----------



## Quappenjäger (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

gerstern nochmal für 16 september ne woche LL gebucht.
hoffentlich wird die so klasse wie die 2 mai woche!

grüße an alle
quappenjäger


----------



## Elbeangler (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

Hallo,
vom 5.8. bis 19.8. in Lyngsa, Nördjütland.
Bin der einzige Angler, die anderen machen alle auf Strandurlaub.

Schöne Grüße
Elbeangler
|bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## ralle (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dänemark 2006! Wer? Wann? Wo?*

6.9 - 10.9 Insel Als Fynshav  bei Röhrchen


----------

